# Vernon deer



## bigthree (Nov 28, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone drew this tag My son had 6 points just wanted to know if someone drew how many points they had, He's upset but its like I told him I waited 14 years to draw an elk tag,and his turn will come


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I drew with 6. Vernon archery should of been a shoe in with 6. I had 6 plus this year. Does he count he had 5 plus this year makes 6? If so that is wrong. I actually had 9, my dad 9 and my buddy 0, so add up all 3 and divide by 3 is 6. We applied as a group and were sucessful. How does he know he has not drawn? Only way is if his credit card was hit for 35 and not 75. If it has not been hit at all then he may have drawn still, it happens, every year. Also if anyone turns in their tag he could be the first on the list of alternates. Good luck.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

My friend just drew this tag for the rifle. He had 11 points.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

I got hit with a charge for the Vernon Archery with 7 points.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

i also drew with 11 points.i can't figure out wy he is upset.this is a great unit with lots of potential. he should feel lucky it only took 6.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

i drew the rifle tag too.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to all. Good luck.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

no draw for me. hopefully next year ill be going into the draw with 6 pts hopefully ill have an archery tag. if anyone needs some help with some areas let me know i spend quit a bit of time out there


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I drew for the second time. I took a nice deep fork 4 point last time. I have drawn both times with 3 points for archery. My brother took a 35 inch 5x5 with his rifle in 2005(he had 9 points). I am waiting out for a 190 buck this year. Even if i dont get one. If you are hunting the rifle pm me and i will let you know what i see on the archery. I know the vernon real well. I have helped people take nice bucks off that range by just leting me go out with them a weekend and enjoy the vernon range. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

here is my brothers vernon buck I was talking about.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Very cool buck really wide. Hope you get your 190 buck this year.


----------

